# Happy Birthday BodyBags!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well now, loo..key here....It's your birthday!

How old are you pretending to be this year? lol


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

It's Bags's Birthday? :devil: Hope you have a vunderful one Bags!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's to a body part shaped cake. ( With bloody icing)


Happy birthday.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Another day older and closer to death. Anybody else not on this forum would be offended by that remark, here we just add it as a compliment! LOL


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday bodybags


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror day bags


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you in your kilt!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday BodyBags!!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Shucks, Thanx all, and frightener, No matter how OLD I get, the Best part about is, youll always be OLDER!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Darn it all, late for another one, I hope you had a great time, Happy birthday!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

me too.... darn.... my bad..... happy late birthday rob!!!!


----------

